# Cat suddenly attacking owners after 3 years



## Eternz (Sep 26, 2016)

So we have a house cat who's about 3 years old now, a couple of months back she lashed out at people visiting but has now progressed to be more frequent and seems to be triggered by my housemate (who's her main owner).

The video is when we went in to try and get footage of it happening, it starts just as she goes for my housemate. She then sits there basically staring at her and when she tries to leave the room goes for her again.






Outside of these periods of aggression she behaves exactly how she's behaved for the last 3 years and the vets have said there is nothing wrong, so we're literally at a loss as the attacks are becoming more frequent but not aimed at me, I have to step in to get her to stop.

Reading the sticky it sounds like some sort of territorial aggression (I do shout at her in the video which is a big no but it was more to let my housemate get out the room).

So we're basically trying to see who recognises the behaviour and can give us some pointers, the vets haven't been particularly useful, we've got all the felaway and sprays etc but that hasn't really made a difference.

Cheers


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Eternz and welcome 

Cats are very rational creatures and unless the cat is unwell, in pain, has kittens she is protecting, or has some kind of brain disorder, the reason for the aggression is that she is terrified and feels cornered, hence why she goes into attack mode.

If she only behaves like that to your housemate (the cat's owner) then it must be something to do with her. It could be something she is doing that the cat dislikes, or something about her such as a specific scent on her clothes.

Is the cat spayed btw?

Are there other pets in the house? e.g. cats, dogs, pet snakes etc. A cat would behave like that if it was very frightened of another animal. If she is in the same room as an animal she fears or the housemate has the scent of another animal on her clothes it might really upset her.

Or your housemate could be bringing home a scent on her clothes (cats kept indoors 24/7 are very sensitive to strange scents). What kind of work does she do? If she works with animals, especially cats then the cat may be smelling strange animal scents on her. Is this a possibility?

I find it hard to understand a vet who has viewed this video saying there is nothing wrong with the cat! Do you mean the cat has had a full health check, blood tests, urinalaysis etc to rule out any illness or source of pain? If so and all results were normal then I would expect a vet to recommend you call in a cat behaviourist urgently. The cat is without doubt unhappy and scared, and needs help from a professional who can come to your home.

Here are some links to reputable cat behaviourists. If the housemate has the cat insured she may be able to claim for the behaviourist providing the referral comes from a vet.

http://www.apbc.org.uk

http://capbt.org

Meanwhile until the specific triggers for the cat's fear are indentified I recommend that you take over the cat's care so the owner of the cat can step back and have little or no contact with her. This should enable the cat to calm down and lose some of her fear hopefully.

With such extreme fear as the cat is demonstrating it is unlikely that calming supplements will be entirely effective but perhaps may help a little. I recommend Beaphar Calming Spot on (from Amazon) It goes on the back of the cat's head once a week. Please do not let the cat's owner try and apply it but do it yourself.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Ca...2&sr=8-1&keywords=beaphar+calming+spot+on+cat

Or there is a supplement called Nutracalm available from the vet.

http://www.nutravet.co.uk/products/nutracalm

EDIT: What age is the cat btw?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with @chillminx the video is disturbing and if I didn't know better would have thought there was a dog or another cat in the room that she felt threatened by. I have not seen this level of aggression aimed at a human that is known to them and that the cat trusts! Maybe try another vet and show the video to them so they fully understand what happens and that you are not exaggerating. Your poor girl is petrified and it's a worry that someone has inflicted pain on her. Is she a housecat or does she go out? Who takes main responsibility of care? Feeds her plays with her etc? Where does she sleep?
Edit. Sorry I see she is a housecat! Are there any cats lurking around outside?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is one very stressed cat, poor thing and quite distressing to watch. She is so anxious that she is almost making herself sick. Are there other animals in the house, did I hear a dog? Is it possible someone who has visited the house has hurt her in any way when your flatmate was present so redirects the aggression at her. Does your vet mean there is nothing medically wrong with her, not very helpful I agree? I definitely think you need the help of a behaviourist or even think of rehoming to an environment where she is more relaxed as its very unfair to put her through this every day and your housemate. It would also be better when she gets like this to completely leave her alone rather than try and get her to calm down by talking to her and definitely not shouting.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> That is one very stressed cat, poor thing and quite distressing to watch. She is so anxious that she is almost making herself sick. Are there other animals in the house, did I hear a dog? Is it possible someone who has visited the house has hurt her in any way when your flatmate was present so redirects the aggression at her. Does your vet mean there is nothing medically wrong with her, not very helpful I agree? I definitely think you need the help of a behaviourist or even think of rehoming to an environment where she is more relaxed as its very unfair to put her through this every day and your housemate. It would also be better when she gets like this to completely leave her alone rather than try and get her to calm down by talking to her and definitely not shouting.


Funnily enough I have seen a Jackson galaxy vid that is very similar the cat attacks the flat mate but I can't find it. I think he encouraged the person being attacked to play with the cat with a wand toy and to just sit on the floor near it for short periods.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry if this sounds harsh but my immediate reaction to this video is one of disgust and disbelief,why on earth would anyone video such a disturbing situation.
That poor cat is terrified of something/someone and does appear to be trying to be sick in the beginning of the footage.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh but my immediate reaction to this video is one of disgust and disbelief,why on earth would anyone video such a disturbing situation.
> That poor cat is terrified of something/someone and does appear to be trying to be sick in the beginning of the footage.


I did feel it was very disturbing too but we don't know how desperate the owner is with the situation. I'm hoping to see further posts from the OP. If not then maybe a Belinda!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hmmm maybe, but I know that there is no way I would/could sit through a cat of mine in such a terrified state while calmly videoing it.
If I'm wrong in thinking like that then I will be happy to be in the minority.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh come on guys - if the episodes are increasing and the owners needed evidence for a vet then this video is perfect - except for one thing. Unless we also see the object of the aggression we can't see if there are subtle triggers the owner might be missing. It doesn't show a complete picture. Other than that I'm not going to fault the owners for filming it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Havoc - being able to observe the interaction between the owner and the cat is vital to give an idea of what might be triggering the outbursts from the cat. 

If the owner does not want themselves included in the video then it will be better to get a cat behaviourist in to the home to observe the interaction. Seeing only half the picture we are only able to guess at possible causes of the cat's fear and anger.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Does she cough like that often?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Eternz - I had a few more thoughts on this.. Did you move into the house recently? Was your housemate living alone with the cat before you moved in?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a couple of thoughts. Were you filming her stood together in a corner of the room and she only moved when you did?
When she seemed calm would it be a good idea to have sat on the floor at her level and just chatted softly to eachother or sang or hummed a tune?
I only ask because she only reacted when you guys moved. I've never seen a cat react in such a way before


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Big question - is she spayed?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am hoping the OP will be back soon to answer our questions.


----------



## Eternz (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for all your responses! Yes she is spayed and this is the only house she has ever lived in, all her life, I have also been living in the same house the entire time. My housemate does not work with animals either and no other pets. As I said outside of these outbursts she acts exactly how she has for last 2 years. We haven't treated her any different.

I came home alone tonight and she behaved exactly as normal, she tensed up as I entered the living room but flopped on her side a few seconds after i approached her.

As you've noticed she is very distressed in the video, and yea she never usually chokes like that, that's a first. This morning for example, mere seconds after lashing out my housemate, once I stepped in she rubbed against my legs and started purring so it's really erratic behaviour.

At the point where the attack was triggered I was sat on the sofa, while my house mate was stood by the door just throwing out food (something we've done before) and at one point she ignored the food and just went for my housemate which is the point that the video starts. She is stood frozen for the majority of the video and its when she goes to leave the room that the cat goes to attack again.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Eternz, hi again. Has the vet seen the video clip? Have you considered bringing in a cat behaviourist so they can observe the episodes?

I was interested to hear that when you went in the room on your own the cat initially tensed up then relaxed and flopped on her side. It appears she is very wary of anyone entering the room and when she sees it is you she knows there is no threat to her, so she relaxes.

Have you observed how the cat behaves if a visitor enters the room?

There really must have been a trigger for these attacks. If you are sure the cat is not unwell or in pain then something happened to frighten her badly.

Before the attacks started had you been away and left the cat to be cared for by a sitter, friend or neighbour?

Had there been strangers in the house, e.g. a tradesman, who could have frightened the cat?

Or did you by any chance have a break-in at your home?

What are the cat's habits like - does she eat well? A wet food diet? Are her toilet habits regular and normal e.g. she uses her trays for peeing and pooing and has stools which are formed and firm, not hard or loose?

Does the cat have the run of the house, not confined to one room? I assume she is an indoor cat? If so, does she have an enriched 'catified' environment indoors, with tall cat trees to climb so she can sit up high as cats like to, a window to look out of to watch birds and squirrels etc, hidey holes such as igloo beds behind furniture?

She's a young cat at 3 yrs old, so will have lots of energy. If she is indoors does she have outlets for play and exercise? Do you play with her at least an hour a day every day with toys such as Flying Frenzy, ping pong balls etc? I have two 3 yr old cats and they explore my enclosed garden, play and run around for about 7 or 8 hours a day. That is the kind of mental and physical stimulation they need in order not to get bored and frustrated.

Is there anything at all about your housemate that changed just before the cat began attacking her? e.g. illness? emotional stress of any kind? Has anything changed in the relationship between you and your housemate? Cats are extremely sensitive to their human's moods and states of mind and can be affected by them a lot.

Would your housemate be willing to try an experiment :- to go calmly into the room, make no eye contact with the cat, not go near her, but sit quietly on the floor ignoring her and then read gently out loud to her. If the cat does find your housemate a threat, I would expect a much less aggressive reaction from the cat if housemate adopts this approach. Cat may perhaps hiss a warning or even growl but not attack. Housemate should not wear dark coloured clothes when trying this experiment as some cats are scared of people in dark clothes, believe it or not.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sitting on the floor next to the opened door just talking to Marge might help just a minute or so to start with but make sure Marge can escape if she wants to, sit sideways on to her not facing her. Try a little cat nip sprinkled near you. I didn't like the sound of the cough it sounded wheezy. I still think you should find another vet urgently to eliminate any health issues. TBH I am worried about her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Very disturbing. The only time I heard a cat make that particular yowling noise was when confronting, or being confronted by, another cat and it was clear they were going to get into a fight if one didn't back off smart-ish. Poor thing is clearly very disturbed by something she thinks is happening or about to happen to her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> believe it or not.


Yes, I do believe it...I had a dog who was clearly upset if someone wore all dark clothes.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

chillminx said:


> I was interested to hear that when you went in the room on your own the cat initially tensed up then relaxed and flopped on her side. It appears she is very wary of anyone entering the room and when she sees it is you she knows there is no threat to her, so she relaxes.


That stood out for me too as did wondering if there had been a break in. The business of throwing food probably doesn't help much. I know throwing treats down is a technique used with dogs but I'd think a cat would just view it as someone throwing things at them and would never see it as a friendly or appeasing gesture.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Eternz, hi again. Has the vet seen the video clip? Have you considered bringing in a cat behaviourist so they can observe the episodes?
> 
> I was interested to hear that when you went in the room on your own the cat initially tensed up then relaxed and flopped on her side. It appears she is very wary of anyone entering the room and when she sees it is you she knows there is no threat to her, so she relaxes.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about some high shelves for her to sit on when she wants to escape or feels threatened. I don't think your housemate standing stock still next to the door is helping either as Marge seems to really react badly to this and obviously feels really threatened, her backing away is fearI think you should leave the room too. Does your housemate feed the cat?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Yes, I do believe it...I had a dog who was clearly upset if someone wore all dark clothes.


So do I! Aside from clothing my OH has a pair of outdoor shoes and the soles squeak on our floors Liddy runs and hides when she hears them he now puts them on in the garage.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any news? I do hope you are all OK? xx


----------

